# Education sources



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd like to pursue a quality practical education in beekeeping. A degreeed program is not necessary but not out of the question either. So when not in the apiary learning, does EAS promote certain study materials or programs accessible via computer? Recommended books or other medium?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Not that I know of. They have their conference each summer which ended today. Good education there, but nothing further on line. 

Check out North Carolina State University. Dr Dave Tarpy has something online...I think.

Mike
Vermont EAS Director
Life Member
Speaker


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I think what you will find is that many of the bee schools and state associations rely on the training their members can get at EAS to further study a variety of topics, as well as the opportunity to talk with the people who are doing the research and writing many of the articles in the bee magazines. EAS does what it does very well - the Master Beekeepers program is designed to recognize knowledgeable people/instructors/ambassadors for bees and encourages them to be active in "the community." There is a list for study materials on-line for the Master Beekeeper program, but not for just getting started beekeeping. As for the right starting out book, there have been many discussions are different books on BeeSource. My favorites are The Complete Idiots Guide to Beekeeping and if you are more technically inclined The Beekeepers Handbook, now in the 4th edition.

The things to do from my perspective: read everything you can get your hands on - keep bees; watch them, learn from them - get involved in your local bee club and go to every open hive you can. Attend a local bee school.

For on-line learning Dr. Dave Tarpy of North Carolina State University has the Bees Network. You can access it here: http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/

Vendors like Brushy Mountain have periodic free webinars and there are lots of free you tube videos on beekeeping. Especially on you tube it can be hard for a beginner to seperate the good stuff from the junk.

And I will add - there is every reason for you to attend an EAS - people like Mike attend and are happy to talk with new beekeepers as well as serious students of beekeeping. Next year's program will be in Western Kentucky, the year after in Onatrio. There is each year a "short course" on topics of interest to beginning beekeepers.

Since Mike started the practice, I'll continue it here:

President, Washington County (Maine) Beekeepers Association
Director, Maine State Beekeepers Association
Life Member, Eastern Apicultural Society

(Mike's beekeeping creds are much cooler than mine - he is being exceedingly humble)


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Next year's program will be in Western Kentucky, the year after in Onatrio. There is each year a "short course" on topics of interest to beginning beekeepers.


Eastern Kentucky, actually.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess that means I have to visit in-laws in West Virginia - maybe this is a not so subtle sign that I don't want to get too close to Huntington - Thanks Mike for the correction.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Some videos on Larry Conner's wicwas.com site...
Looks to be videos, at least the first 2 are, from brushy mountain.

http://www.wicwas.com/node/38

Another online basic beekeeping course...

http://colonialbeekeepers.com/index...sses&catid=24:education-information&Itemid=43


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Although I think there are some excellent beekeepers and great minds in academia, if your stated goal (practical education) is really what you are looking for, you should really find a commercial beekeeper to work with. They come in all flavors, so find an operation that is close to what you want to do, and do whatever you have to to get involved.

deknow




frankthomas said:


> I'd like to pursue a quality practical education in beekeeping. A degreeed program is not necessary but not out of the question either. So when not in the apiary learning, does EAS promote certain study materials or programs accessible via computer? Recommended books or other medium?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

deknow said:


> you should really find a commercial beekeeper to work with. They come in all flavors, so find an operation that is close to what you want to do,
> 
> deknow


I've been waiting for years for Ramona's visit. Am I the wrong flavor??


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> I've been waiting for years for Ramona's visit. Am I the wrong flavor??


....I understand that there is a new flavor of Amitraz that might make it more palatable...."sustainable" (just as raspberry is blue, "sustainable" is green). 

It tastes just like the old flavor, only it's more expensive, and allows one to talk openly about what one is actually doing in their successful apiary.

deknow:lookout:


----------

